# Smoked Marinated Chuck Roast



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 9, 2015)

Three lb. Chuck Roast and the fix-ins.



Next day 11:00 am out of the fridge and onto a rack over apple juice.







On the Egg 220* indirect.







Wrapped the roast in foil for 2 hrs @ 170* and added two potatoes.



Served with baked potato, and the Chuck Roast had a wonderful flavor from the marinade and well do it again.

Recipe:Marinated Chuck Roast Recipe | Taste of Home

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm going to give that a go with a Tri Tip Ross. That looks and sounds delish!


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 9, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I'm going to give that a go with a Tri Tip Ross. That looks and sounds delish!


Thanks Kayelle, go for it let me know how it went

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks great, Ross!


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 9, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Looks great, Ross!


Thanks Cheryl

Ross


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 9, 2015)

Ross, Nice way to show how to convert an oven recipe to grilling.  

Do you know about how long you cooked it at a low temp before you wrapped the roast?  It looks like it finished juicy and is still slightly pink.  

As a side note,  we live in tri-tip deprivation country, but chuck roasts are one of my/ our favorite roasts to prepare.   

Thanks.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 9, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I'm going to give that a go with a Tri Tip Ross. That looks and sounds delish!



Poor Ross - he's gonna be tri tipped


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 10, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Ross, Nice way to show how to convert an oven recipe to grilling.
> 
> Do you know about how long you cooked it at a low temp before you wrapped the roast?  It looks like it finished juicy and is still slightly pink.
> 
> ...


Yes, four hrs.

Ross


----------



## IrinaUrsu (Oct 7, 2016)

Looks amazing!


----------

